# Photo of the Month March!



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

We are now accepting entries into the March photo of the month!


----------



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

Gregory posing for the camera!!

Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## poultrylover99 (Apr 5, 2013)

My new babies!

Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## bkenright (May 7, 2013)

"They will never be able to see us here! "


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Meet my sweet girl Alyviah Joy. Always first to head outside no matter what the weather, to explore even if only for a few minutes during the extreme cold.


----------



## TheChickenGuy (Jan 29, 2014)

Isn't that cool?


----------



## drob12985 (Jul 6, 2013)

Our Blue Copper Maran Rooster Ernie

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## poultrylover99 (Apr 5, 2013)

Forgot to add the picture lol


----------



## poultrylover99 (Apr 5, 2013)

Ok, here it is! My RIR chick!

Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## poultrylover99 (Apr 5, 2013)

My Easter Egger chicks!!! They are so fluffy!

Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## BamaChicks (Mar 24, 2014)

Our bantam chicks and ducks posing for Easter pics.

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## BamaChicks (Mar 24, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## BamaChicks (Mar 24, 2014)

Sorry. Forgot the description
1) My son, Nate with his bantam chick Dottie. 

2) my son, Charlie with our red pullet Ugly (4wks). She wants to be held all of the time. She is the queen of our chicks. 

3) Our ducks, Tweety and Daisy love to mother are tiny bantams. Here is Chippy Chick enjoying nap time with his 2 mothers. 

4) this is my son Hunter's bantam, Chicken Little. 

5) Tweety and Daisy taking care of their babies, Chippy Chick, Lulu, Dottie and Chicken Little. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Well, I'd love to post a Spring pic but since we just gained another foot of snow between last night this morning ...  
Alyviah and Lilah this afternoon soaking up some sunshine despite the snow today.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

What are you looking at?

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

Well I suppose then that I had better be adding my big boy in there. And I don't mean my almost 6 foot tall 15 year old son Alberto either. But since he is in the photo. This is my Legacy. he is so far one of the biggest boys. He is 8 years old. My daughter took these earlier. She wanted to show people that he can't even stay in the cage we have for traveling to shows. His head touched the top of the roof and the cage is a hair over 3 feet high. His tail is almost 3 1/2 feet long already.


----------



## BamaChicks (Mar 24, 2014)

Hildar, he is absolutely beautiful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

BamaChicks said:


> Hildar, he is absolutely beautiful.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


It takes us some special care with him yearly. We have to grind his spurs down every 3 months. My dad had one in Maine when I was a kid that had spurs that were almost 2 feet long. We try and keep them down to the minimum I wont allow them to get past 3 inches. At his age they should be 1 to 2 feet long now. However he doesn't need them for predators here like in Maine. The best part is that he actually will stay still while we do it.

Next year I want me some babies from him and my girls. However this year I am adding my newer breeds into new coops so will be to busy to hatch my own eggs.

He is from a breed that will soon die out. I am already talking with folks in Maine, to see if I can get me some eggs from up there for next year. I want some new blood lines added in. But eggs are getting harder to find for his breed. Most folks just keep the roosters.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

What breed is he?


----------



## BamaChicks (Mar 24, 2014)

I'd love to know what breed also. Would love to have one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Looks like a rose comb brown leghorn. I can't tell for sure though as the pics a little blurry on my phone to see the comb properly.


----------



## KristalsHillsideEggFarm (Mar 31, 2014)

This is Bandit. I'm not sure what breed he is. I think he is a sex link or just a barnyard mix.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

My son joejoe and our baby Easter egger

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

He is a Legacy, his breed was bred for protection starting way back in the early 1800's in Scotland and Wales. In the late 1800's they were taken to Canada and were then modified a bit, from there they came into Maine and New Hampshire back in 1910 and have remained a Northern bird since then. I am buying some eggs finally to hatch out and add to my breeding stock the price though will be running me close to $500 for 24, that includes all of the phone bill for calling even a few breeders in Canada. Some can weigh upwards of 20 pounds. Mine has actually killed a hawk before. He also has killed a few smaller birds, and a few rabbits and rats. Mine isn't that heavy he weighs about 15 pounds right now, but he is middle aged. The life span for them is normally about 15 years. In Maine though I have seen them kill foxes and bobcats.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Is there a page with info on it somewhere? I can't find anything through google. Would love to read more about them, I've never heard tell of them.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

Fiere said:


> Is there a page with info on it somewhere? I can't find anything through google. Would love to read more about them, I've never heard tell of them.


They most likely don't they are more of an older bird though that has just been passed down through the generations. Mine goes back to Wales. That is where his blood line started my great, great grand parents brought him over in the early 1800's to Canada. Then my grand parents brought theirs here to the US from Canada in 1910 or 1912. The other strain came here to the US from Scotland. That is about all that I know about them, my dad and grandpa use to talk about it. And my dad wouldn't have a Scottish one around, he said they were bred wrong lol. They use to raise an Irish breed as well, but I can't remember that one so much but it was much smaller. My dad was a breeder of some of the best looking breeds in Maine years ago, as well as my Grandpa they both showed many birds and bred tons of them to sell. But they both cherished their Legacy breed the most.

The ones that I have found are still in Maine and Prince Edward Island Canada.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

PEI is a few hours drive from me, I'd likely be able to get a few myself. Who's the breeder over there? PM me if you like.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

Fiere said:


> PEI is a few hours drive from me, I'd likely be able to get a few myself. Who's the breeder over there? PM me if you like.


The guys name is Hap Smith, I however am going with the Maine ones, rather then paying for the eggs to come from Canada. I think that would take way to long to get here. Mine are coming down from Lagrange Maine. Expensive though. Steven said he sold a rooster last week for $200. So I am lucky to be getting the eggs.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Its illegal to take/ship hatching eggs over the border so you'd be waiting a really long time! You can only take day old chicks across on your person with health papers. Pain in my butt trying to negotiate that red tape to get the breeds I'd like. I gave up on some of them - just can't outsource them adequately.
I'll ask around about this fellow in PEI and see if I can track him down. Thanks!


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

Fiere said:


> Its illegal to take/ship hatching eggs over the border so you'd be waiting a really long time! You can only take day old chicks across on your person with health papers. Pain in my butt trying to negotiate that red tape to get the breeds I'd like. I gave up on some of them - just can't outsource them adequately.
> I'll ask around about this fellow in PEI and see if I can track him down. Thanks!


Your welcome.


----------



## lauriep (Feb 7, 2014)

Chillin poolside!


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

lauriep said:


> Chillin poolside!


Sweet. I had 4 girls all stretched out on the front porch this morning and another one on top of the grill soaking up the sun. I had to wonder if they realize how strange it sounds to tell people you have a hen on the grill.


----------



## poultrylover99 (Apr 5, 2013)

My chicks playing outside for a few minutes on a warm spring day!

Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

CONGRATULATIONS 


Winner for March/April is *poultrylover99*

One new baby​







​


----------

